# Dealing with Target Panic



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

Are you shooting a pin or aperture?

-Grant


----------



## RCR_III (Mar 19, 2011)

From what you explained, it sounds to me as though your brain is afraid of not scoring well. So when your floating around the target and not centered on the x ring your brain shuts down the other parts of your body because, "omg I'm not on the x I can't fire" is going through your head. It's a subconcious response to wanting to shoot good scores. 

Quit trying to shoot good "scores." Instead, focus on shooting good "shots." If you will work hard to re wire your brain and subconcious to focus on how your body feels, instead of what part of the target you're floating on, this will go away. Just go out to practice and say to yourself, I'm going to judge how well I do today based on how many perfect FEELING shots I can make. Don't care about your scores because in the end, when you are executing a good shot, you will get a good score. 

Your bow can outshoot you any day on it's own. So the purpose of shooting should be how do you stay out of it's way and let it do it's own thing.


----------



## EPLC (May 21, 2002)

RCR_III said:


> From what you explained, it sounds to me as though your brain is afraid of not scoring well. So when your floating around the target and not centered on the x ring your brain shuts down the other parts of your body because, "omg I'm not on the x I can't fire" is going through your head. It's a subconcious response to wanting to shoot good scores.
> 
> Quit trying to shoot good "scores." Instead, focus on shooting good "shots." If you will work hard to re wire your brain and subconcious to focus on how your body feels, instead of what part of the target you're floating on, this will go away. Just go out to practice and say to yourself, I'm going to judge how well I do today based on how many perfect FEELING shots I can make. Don't care about your scores because in the end, when you are executing a good shot, you will get a good score.
> 
> Your bow can outshoot you any day on it's own. So the purpose of shooting should be how do you stay out of it's way and let it do it's own thing.


I think you hit it right on the head! I have to fight this constantly... sometimes with success and sometimes without. The "score" becomes all important to everything else, even though every part of me knows it shouldn't. Once it creeps in a miss is automatically generated... or a freeze up on execution... yep, been there done that


----------



## dua lam pa (May 29, 2014)

With all do respect to the OP , I suggest we veer away from any target panic issues in this forum. My reason being is there is plenty of information and snake oils in gen pop , and other forums on the site.
The solutions are not gonna be found on a forum and the other reason being its a negative topic , the more its discussed the more it spreads.


----------



## RCR_III (Mar 19, 2011)

While I agree with not using the term "target panic" because I don't believe that accurately describes what people are going through, I see no reason why this subject couldn't be talked about in this section of AT. He has been shooting for many years and is having issues with getting back to form. We all have slumps, and in my opinion, learning to focus on execution and not score is an advanced technique. It takes discipline and drive to work towards perfecting that train of thought. Plus, it's very useful in a tournament situation.


----------



## dua lam pa (May 29, 2014)

RCR_III said:


> While I agree with not using the term "target panic" because I don't believe that accurately describes what people are going through, I see no reason why this subject couldn't be talked about in this section of AT. He has been shooting for many years and is having issues with getting back to form. We all have slumps, and in my opinion, learning to focus on execution and not score is an advanced technique. It takes discipline and drive to work towards perfecting that train of thought. Plus, it's very useful in a tournament situation.



Nerves are not TP.


----------



## RCR_III (Mar 19, 2011)

Exactly. What I meant by saying "it" is useful is the way of reprogramming your brain to focus on the feel of the shot and not the score. If you're in a tournament and can try to worry about something other than shooting a score I find that it helps. And I've had others tell me it helps them as well.


----------



## ron w (Jan 5, 2013)

it's not nerves...it's mental distraction in the confidence of your release execution......"target panic".
the mechanics of TP is the same, for a recurve shooter, as it is for a compound shooter.....the fact that you have to think about releasing the arrow at the right instant, distracts your aim and destroys the confidence you have in getting the arrow off while the sight is where it should be.... THAT IS TARGET PANIC. it doesn't have to be any sort of terrible anxiety, or anything as dramatic as that....although I've seen it get that bad, because people refuse to believe they are having TP issues. just a simple balk, when you think..."run the release" is all that it is. 
short yardage shooting, with a target, where the x-ring is big and easy to stay in, teaches your release execution to be confident, because it's good to be in the x-ring. the main focus should actually be on refusing to run the release execution, any time the pin doesn't sit decently, or, you so much as take your focus away from aiming, to think..."run the release". 
at that very moment that you drop your intent focus on aiming, your release process, quits trusting that the pin will be in the x-ring, when the shot breaks. the release process has to run by trusting the aiming process...when you're not focused on aiming, it can't trust it, so it balks and Target panic has materialized. 
you may call it 'nerves' if you want to....but the fact is that the balk is generated by the sudden mistrust your release process got, when you started thinking about releasing the arrow.
the whole drill of this short yardage with a big x ring is to teach your release process, to run automatically by trusting your aiming process...so all you have to do is aim, and the shot goes automatically, with no thought towards the release running..


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

focus on the shot in your hand and you'll limit TP.
if one shot was bad- so what...you can't do anything about it...just accept that some shots are not as good as others.

focus on one shot and only one shot....will help you focus on what's important.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

dua lam pa said:


> With all do respect to the OP , I suggest we veer away from any target panic issues in this forum. My reason being is there is plenty of information and snake oils in gen pop , and other forums on the site.
> The solutions are not gonna be found on a forum and the other reason being its a negative topic , the more its discussed the more it spreads.


The mental game is EXACTLY what the forum is for.


----------



## ron w (Jan 5, 2013)

dua lam pa, just exactly the opposite is true. once recognized, very aggressive action should be taken, at once. any upper level coach will tell you the same thing. the , "let's not talk about it", stems from an almost universal lack of understanding what it is and how it works. simply, people don't want to talk about it because they don't want to be wrong about it and show they don't really know what it is. consequently, they deny it, and it gets stronger.
80% of getting rid of it is acknowledging it is there, and that you have it, and that there is a decent, relatively easy, albeit redundant process, that is a cure for it, if you're willing to go through the effort it takes. 
deliberately avoiding even so much as talking about it, only maintains it's presence and fertilizes the depth of it's hold on your shot process. I have seen people deny they have it and end up quitting archery....it can't get much worse than that....and the reason it got that bad, is because no-one wanted to talk about it. 
the knowledge of what it is, it's mechanics and it's place in the shot process, is the key to knowing what to do to cure it, when and if you get it. it's much better to know about it and be able to recognize it early on. like most things "mental" about archery, short, but frequent drills of the highest quality, are much better and more effective, than long drawn out sessions. 
most people deny they have it until it's so strong that long boring sessions ...the kind that make you wonder if they are actually doing something,....must be endured to get over it. the longer you wait, the more "built in", or "ingrained", it gets.


----------



## dua lam pa (May 29, 2014)

Target Panic does not exist -


----------



## ron w (Jan 5, 2013)

it most certainly does.....and we all have the potential to get it.......you have to condition your head and shot process, to avoid it and not let it take control, that's all. 
that is the big difference, the guys that understand what it is and have their shot in order, can talk about it all they want, because they know, their shot process is established in such a way , as to not have target panic arise. those who don't understand it and have not prepared their shot process to avoid it, will try to deny it exists, and actually open them selves up to having it take over their shot.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Oh, it exists, and I've had several versions of it at one time or another. If you haven't personally experienced it, you can't possibly understand it. It has absolutely nothing to do with "tournament nerves".

Easy enough to diagnose and tell the difference. Simply put, if you shoot great in practice but fall apart in a competition, it's tournament nerves. If you shoot great at a blank bale close up but fall apart as soon as you put up a target face with scoring areas that give you the possibility of "failing", it's TP.

I've had with recurve/fingers, snap shooting (unable to hold on the target without releasing) or being unable to pull that last tiny bit through the clicker. With a release, punching near the gold (thankfully that one is gone - it's the worst of the lot), and currently I'm struggling with not being able to trigger the release. There are other forms that I haven't had, but I've seen them and understand them.

daMatt: Lots of info on how to beat it, so no point in repeating it all again. But first, you have to _*believe*_ that you can overcome it, and second, you have to commit to doing the work to get over it.


----------



## dua lam pa (May 29, 2014)

It has absolutely nothing to do with "tournament nerves". 

well then mods ...


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

If you're suggesting that TP is only a beginner issue and has nothing to do with "intermediate-advanced" archers, then you have no idea what you're talking about here.


----------



## EPLC (May 21, 2002)

dua lam pa said:


> With all do respect to the OP , I suggest we veer away from any target panic issues in this forum. My reason being is there is plenty of information and snake oils in gen pop , and other forums on the site.
> The solutions are not gonna be found on a forum and the other reason being its a negative topic , the more its discussed the more it spreads.


While I understand your concern, I agree with everyone else that this is a topic that fits this forum... perhaps better here than anywhere else due to the level of useful information and experience available. Perhaps this thread could be a sticky with the topic of TP limited to this thread. That way it won't become the opening of Pandora's box but would be a good central source of information regarding this very common problem.


----------



## ron w (Jan 5, 2013)

I 'v always wondered why , despite all the good stickies there are on this forum, there are none, concerning all the excellent posts and threads about TP. it's as common a problem as getting good arrow flight and has as universal a fix as any subject in the sticky list. 
a sticky would be an excellent idea, I know I've quit trying to keep track of how many times I've posted the same things, every time the issue comes up.


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

The reason for TP is simply because of focus...more specifically a lack their of.

if you're fighting a float..let down....letting down will resolve 50% of TP.

TP is all mental...to fix it you have to start with changing how you think.


----------



## dua lam pa (May 29, 2014)

EPLC said:


> While I understand your concern, I agree with everyone else that this is a topic that fits this forum... perhaps better here than anywhere else due to the level of useful information and experience available. Perhaps this thread could be a sticky with the topic of TP limited to this thread. That way it won't become the opening of Pandora's box but would be a good central source of information regarding this very common problem.


good stuff


----------



## AJ the TP Guru (Jul 29, 2011)

Target panic = mental confliction, or as I prefer to put it, a _disharmony _of the minds (conscious and subconscious). Happens to everybody sooner or later. But easily cured.


----------



## Frenchlepricon (Dec 15, 2003)

I am only back shooting after a break of over 10 years shooting at the top over here and I don't have the pressure of scores or winning as I'm just back and yet I experienced it at last session. I was fighting for my pin to get in the gold, my arm naturally and comfortably moved to the 8 at 9 o'clock and I was steady there. great groups... but in the 8.

so it's definitely a brain controlled element and I concsiously had to fight to be able to move my pin to the gold and then my release was triggered not natural so it wasn't good.

I'm gonna move to a closer distance and shoot at a bigger target to "force" my brain to accept that it's ok to be in the gold and then move back to 18m. I had this problem quite a few years back and I overcame it by having a face at the back of my door and pulling the bow as if I was in a shoot and triggering the release in my head over and over again. But if I do that again now that I'm married my wife will think I'm nuts!!! so i'll try the bigger face at closer distance and see how it goes. any other tips?

and by the way fair play I too thing this thread has its place here!


----------



## Blinddog (Aug 10, 2005)

I heard a very experienced tournament archer say that "their are 2 kinds of shooters out there those that have target panic and those that will get target panic." Get a plan stick with the plan and you can work thru it. Find a coach in your area that you trust come up with a game plan and work your plan.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

RCR_III said:


> From what you explained, it sounds to me as though your brain is afraid of not scoring well. So when your floating around the target and not centered on the x ring your brain shuts down the other parts of your body because, "omg I'm not on the x I can't fire" is going through your head. It's a subconcious response to wanting to shoot good scores.
> 
> Quit trying to shoot good "scores." Instead, focus on shooting good "shots." If you will work hard to re wire your brain and subconcious to focus on how your body feels, instead of what part of the target you're floating on, this will go away. Just go out to practice and say to yourself, I'm going to judge how well I do today based on how many perfect FEELING shots I can make. Don't care about your scores because in the end, when you are executing a good shot, you will get a good score.
> 
> Your bow can outshoot you any day on it's own. So the purpose of shooting should be how do you stay out of it's way and let it do it's own thing.


This is true!

Another way to look at it is that there is some part of your shot that you don't trust to operate without conscious supervision. Figure out what it is, then get it sorted out.

Good luck,
Allen


----------



## daMatt (Jun 9, 2006)

Thank you to everyone that has responded. I'll start working hard on it.


----------



## BearArcher1980 (Apr 14, 2012)

I have fought TP and overcome it just by trusting my coach and my routine. Nobody even knew I had it but me. 
I heard it told to me that it is a mental block of the fear of missing or scoring low.
Once I trusted my routine that is ingrained in my routine and muscle memory and just focused on one shot at a time it goes away. It doesn't ever go away completely. I feel it come back from time to time, it very well could be nerves or TP or a combo of both. When it does I resort back to my training and routine and let my shot process run itself. Taking the mental part out of the equation is the hardest part of competition archery. Consistency comes from the mind numbing practice where you just trust your routine and shot process over and over.
Close shooting has been the best practice for me over anything else.
That's what worked for me.


----------



## ron w (Jan 5, 2013)

very true....
target panic is a product of "not trusting your shot process to produce the results you want". the short yardage baling...done with a target..., simply trains you to trust your shot process and reinforces the execution of that process, to run at it's best behavior, which allows you to trust your shot process.....one hand helps the other.
as long as you continually shoot at regular distances, ....when you are having problems.... you are simply teaching yourself to not trust your shot process.
there are certain tools you need to make the short baling work for you. ....
first and most important, is to get your release execution converted to well ingrained sub-conscious process. this allows you to think about nothing else except keeping the sights where the sights should be, knowing that your release execution will run by itself when it's satisfied that the sights are where they should be.
you see, there are a few "vicious circles" at work here, that must be operating at the same time...."in harmony",.... as AJ calls it. you have to trust your shot process tor run smoothly, and your shot process has to run smoothly, in order for you to trust it .......and your release execution has to run by itself, without thinking about it and you have to know it will, in order to not think about it, while the shot develops.
these are the two main requirements to keep TP from showing up. both are taught, learned and reinforced, at the short yardage bales, because the root of the problem doesn't exist where the arrow ends up, it exists where the arrow starts off.


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

daMatt said:


> Thank you to everyone that has responded. I'll start working hard on it.


Do not do this...TP isn't something you WORK on....it's something you forget about.

buid a shot routine
trust this routine
Focus only on how the shot feels...removing the sight will help.
trust the feel of the shot
accept crap shots
never shoot groups...only interesteed in one arrow.

quit worrying so much and TP Is gone


----------



## ron w (Jan 5, 2013)

the basic plan is to make your shot process a cold blooded , no emotions involved, execution. either the development is good and the shot proceeds, or the development isn't good and the shot is abutted by refusal, with a let down,.... to start over. your shot process has to "not care if it runs or doesn't run".....no such thing as forcing a poorly progressing shot sequence. only then, will you put that TP to rest. the key is to understand that a let down and refusal of a poorly running shot development, has the same value to your shooting as a shot that runs well and hits it's mark, or X-ring. nothing in between is acceptable, because it degrades the value your shot process puts into the confidence it runs on.


----------



## rohpenguins (Dec 2, 2012)

I would like to hear thoughts on TP as related to unknown yardage 3D shooting. I have seen lots of posts talking about spot shoooting and TP but not 3D unknown yardage.


----------



## ron w (Jan 5, 2013)

basically , the same rules and conditions apply and the cure is similar. both disciplines require that the release execution runs in harmony with the aiming process. I think spot shooting is used as a platform for the explination of the remedy, simply because it is more evident and probably more commonly experienced in spots.


----------



## rohpenguins (Dec 2, 2012)

Ron I am the exact opposite. I can shoot dots all day and not have any issues. When I shoot 3D it's a different story. I settle in and its like as soon as the pin hits foam blam the shot breaks (I cheat it) or I freeze. I trust my set up and my shot squence but I dont trust my yardage and really dont have much to focus on and then all I seem to notice is the pin from there it all goes down hill. I know its my fear of missing the target due to a yardage error but I have issues even with known yardage. Take away a dot to aim at and things get ugly. I am currious to hear others thoughts.


----------



## ron w (Jan 5, 2013)

that in a nutshell, eyong yardage estimation, is what makes 3d hard to do. the lack of that well defined "spot" to aim at, makes you focus on the pin itself. 
again, this is a good issue to work on at the 10 yard bale...training your aiming process to "look past" or "look through" the pin, maintaining it's focus on the exact spot you want the arrow to land.


----------



## dua lam pa (May 29, 2014)

Target Panic Does Not Exist


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

dua lam pa said:


> Target Panic Does Not Exist


I know one thing, this forum would be better if YOU didn't exist.


----------



## dua lam pa (May 29, 2014)

grantmac said:


> I know one thing, this forum would be better if YOU didn't exist.


Grant I just read your contributions , you are worse than a 1970s ditto machine - 
Messy , nothing original comes out , crap spilling all over the place ,and frankly hard to read -

I do not see what a Trad shooter of your level could take away nor add to this forum - but hey its your dime


----------



## EPLC (May 21, 2002)

rohpenguins said:


> I would like to hear thoughts on TP as related to unknown yardage 3D shooting. I have seen lots of posts talking about spot shoooting and TP but not 3D unknown yardage.


I believe many issues that 3d archers experience stem from not trusting their estimate of yardage and letting that lack of trust affect the actual shot execution. I don't think this is target panic, I think it is yardage panic. Here's how it works: You estimate the yardage on your target to be 40 yards... You then second guess that estimate, thinking it may be shorter... or longer. Upon execution you "help" the shot up or down depending on which way you were thinking... short or long. By doing this you have no way to understand either judging yardage or proper execution. 

The way I address this is to make the estimate, commit to it, set my sight and then execute the best shot I can. Committing to the shot and executing it as if it were a known distance is the only way to understand what is going on. Otherwise you'll really never know if your estimate was at issue or you just made a bad shot.


----------



## Mahly (Dec 18, 2002)

grantmac said:


> I know one thing, this forum would be better if YOU didn't exist.





dua lam pa said:


> Grant I just read your contributions , you are worse than a 1970s ditto machine -
> Messy , nothing original comes out , crap spilling all over the place ,and frankly hard to read -
> 
> I do not see what a Trad shooter of your level could take away nor add to this forum - but hey its your dime


Easy now. NO personal attacks here!


----------



## Mahly (Dec 18, 2002)

I had target panic HUGE in the late 80's, I nearly quit the sport entirely....I simply could no longer shoot. But, I WAS doing everything wrong.
My draw was too long (was shooting 33" draw), I had no concept of a surprise release, and of all things, I shot a concho style release with wrist strap.
Learning to shoot a hinge went a LONG way in curing my TP. Of course, I couldn't shoot a hinge with my draw length and form all messed up, so learning form went a long way to learning a hinge.
Final touches were shooting blind (blank bale... but I would always look at a hole in the bale, so I just learned to close my eyes and shoot...JUST to learn the feeling of a hinge) and a tip from Micheal Braden of drawing, and aiming without ANY intent to shoot. Just watch your float and don't do anything. The idea was to learn 2 different things:
1) How to shoot a hinge without being distracted by a target
2) How not to be distracted by a target (just watch the float)
Putting the 2 together cured my TP 99% I eventually went to a quality thumb trigger release as I had literally worn my hinge out. Shot like that for years, then started hunting. and went to a trigger release...but I always kept my Thumb release as at times I would start to feel some TP creep in, or randomly punch the trigger. A few rounds with the thumb trigger (Shot with back tension) got my mind right.
Recently, after at least 10-15 years, I picked up a hinge again, and remembered how I loved shooting with a hinge. After so long without the hinge, it's been a re-learning process, but I have been completely free of TP (Which is DEFINITELY a real thing).
The last time/s I felt it was actually shooting 3-D. I don't shoot 3-D often, and for the most part, I have to guess at where to shoot. The fear of missing creeps back in when your not really sure of where to hit in the first place.
My brother is just the opposite. Shooting 3-D his has NO issues, put him in front of spots, and he falls apart.

I don't know that I would suggest my exact path to curing TP. But I know it worked for me.
Now I can shoot a hinge, thumb trigger, wrist strap and even fingers with NO TP.
Back then, I would freeze at full draw for close to a MINUTE per shot. I would even be B!#@%ING at my self "Just move! get the pin on the X damn it!" You can imagine what shooting a 2 man team league (5 spot) is like with 1 guy taking that long to shoot...and no one with a shot clock running LOL!


----------



## Rchr (Jul 3, 2003)

Are you shooting with a clicker? If not try it and it probably would help.
Listen to AJ the TP guru. He is right. TP is a battle of the conscious mind telling the subconscious mind what to do when it already knows what and how to do it.


----------



## northern rednek (Oct 24, 2008)

I didn't read the whole thread so sorry if I'm out of line. What I've come to believe is that it's best not to read about target panic or how to beat it but read on how to train your shot and your mental approach. I've spent to much time reading bandaids when I should have read more on proper everything. Hope that made sense.


----------



## Lazarus (Sep 19, 2005)

northern rednek said:


> I didn't read the whole thread so sorry if I'm out of line. What I've come to believe is that it's best not to read about target panic or how to beat it but read on how to train your shot and your mental approach. I've spent to much time reading bandaids when I should have read more on proper everything. Hope that made sense.


Bingo. Simple, succinct, to the point.


----------



## northern rednek (Oct 24, 2008)

Lazarus said:


> Bingo. Simple, succinct, to the point.


Thanks, I've been here along time and have learned who to listen to. Reading about tp for me only worsens it, more mental pressure. You have to learn shot execution and to shoot your shot. Nothing else matters, range, venue, anything else, learn to shoot your shot and do it, that's all that matters. Learn to shoot your shot till it's automatic. I'm still in the building process but I feel this will be a good year because I've come to believe there is no magic. Learn to Run your shot execution and run your shot and push everything else out. There is soooo much info and much of it conflicts but most experts come to the same conclusions. Build a shot sequences record it, repeat. It's that simple. Lol


----------



## ron w (Jan 5, 2013)

the problem is, in a forum atmosphere, we have no other way to relate our ideas, but to make people read !. if you don't read about TP, you don't learn how to correct it.


----------



## Pete53 (Dec 5, 2011)

all who posted on here have very good information,bernie pellerite book idiot proof archery help me if follwed exactly how it is written,will help you too. the one thing first you do need to understand is what type person you mostly are ,bernie`s book will help you on this too there are 4 types ,a-b-c-d most people have some of all ,myself i am mostly a - A type person so i struggle some,my son is a solid B type person and he wins at archery,with compound or recurve,pistol,trap rifle ,these type B people have ice in their vanes ,dang it they are hard to beat in archery and other shooting sports.knowing what type you are does help and will give you some direction to your target panic problem. i wish you the best i had target panic once for a couple of years ,bernie`s book cured it .good luck it takes time to heal,Pete53


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

The other day in Nevada Missouri I had shown up to a 3d shoot that I really don't care for but my buddy wanted to go so I went, we got out of the van and went over to the warm up targets and there were a couple other guys there and I shot my first arrow. I had missed a easy shot by a inch and a half at 30 yards and it supprised me because the shot felt really good, I made 4 more shots at some dots on the targets and all of them but one looked like about a inch and a half to 2 inch miss and one arrow was perfect. I was so mad for some reason internally and doubt started to creep in, we walked down to get the arrows and all 5 of my arrows were actually dead center in the spots I was aiming at but the arrows were going in crooked and made the arrows look worse than they were.

Why did I tell that pathetic story? BECAUSE WE ARE THE CAUSE OF OUR POOR MENTAL CONTROL, I had just got out of a van after a 3 hour ride and let pride get in the way of my shooting and the fact that I let doubt creep into my thoughts is absolutely stupid. So many times we allow a couple people walking up to the shooting line affect our approach to shooting a shot and then we fail when there is no reason.


----------



## Lazarus (Sep 19, 2005)

That was a good story Padgett. 

Bottom line, when we are "practicing" working on "the process" should be our #1 objective. Not shooting practice scores, or anything else for that matter. If you do that for a couple of years uninterrupted you can go to the line and all that there will be is; you and the bow, the arrow and the target. Not saying you'll never miss.....just not as much. 

Very simple. But it takes extreme dedication. 

Oh, by the way, when I used to shoot rubber deer I always liked the Nevada range. It was awesome. What's up with that? New owners or something?


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

dua lam pa said:


> Target Panic Does Not Exist





grantmac said:


> I know one thing, this forum would be better if YOU didn't exist.





dua lam pa said:


> Grant I just read your contributions , you are worse than a 1970s ditto machine -
> Messy , nothing original comes out , crap spilling all over the place ,and frankly hard to read - I do not see what a Trad shooter of your level could take away nor add to this forum - but hey its your dime





Mahly said:


> Easy now. NO personal attacks here!


What new has been given in this Thread?
Feb 2007 - http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=453859
Mar 2007 - http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=463271
Feb 2008 - http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=635909


----------



## Pete53 (Dec 5, 2011)

i really dislike when people post negative or act like keyboard bully`s ,i myself want to help this person get over his problem, with his problem of target panic ,yes its kinda mental and or bad muscle memory there is only a few ways or cures to help it.i have had it and its not fun to have, my son being a type B person has never had it nor does he understand it ,but as good a shooter as he is he never say`s anything negative about it either he only tries to help archers too.having my own rifle range i have seen people have it with a pistol,rifle and even a shotgun and the answer is ya it can exist in all shooting sports,maybe even ball sports like basketball ??


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Well, dislike all you want. This Thread is just like all the other TP Threads in General Discussion. Do a Google or whatever search function you have and you'll find TP all over the internet. 

I said it before. Bow fit paramount, it's all about taking control of yourself.... In archery there everything seems to be given the name Target Panic.
The only thing needed is to know what you're doing that some one labels Target Panic.

That a person suffers what some one labels Target Panic may not be Target Panic at all;
1 - The Poster gave of backing up and aiming; "when I back up and aim I struggle." The Poster did not give of how much backing up, only at 5 yards it was okay. Where does distance being to give the effect? * Grantmac *asked right off of the Poster's sights - good catch. Aiming difficulty or aiming too long and a sloppy shot is not Target Panic. 
2 - The Poster noted; "I have no trouble if someone tells me to keep pulling while I am at full draw" This is not Target Panic. I would ask if this is sight related. You can't see, you can't get on target, you stop so you can.
3 - The Poster noted; "I find myself unable to shoot 6 arrows in 4 minutes." Time factor given in a manner.


----------



## Joe Schnur (Mar 22, 2012)

Target panic is real but mostly it as stated before by others 8'out of folks that think they have target panic don't. Setups and mental aiming process are more likely the cause. For me it was switching from dot /pin to a ring started out with black and switched to frosted. My mind needs to see the x if I can't I can't release effectively again mental for me. These folks are helpful and what works for some won't work for others


----------

